# Bug Rumble at Numidia Dragway! Catawissa, PA, August 26



## don-vee (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunday, August 26
BUG RUMBLE 2012 !!!

Numidia Dragway
10 Dragstrip Road
Catawissa, PA 17820

The Bug Rumble returns for 2012!
All VWs welcome, aircooled and watercooled

SHOW - RACE - SWAP MEET

$7 spectator, show vehicle, or swap vendor
$20 to race

Gates open 9am
Racing 10am - 4pm

For more info, please e-mail [email protected]

Check out other great events at WWW.NUMIDIADRAGWAY.COM


----------



## don-vee (Sep 3, 2011)

Just about 2 weeks left! Who's going?


----------

